# Pregnant dog



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

First off please don't flame me for breeding. I am not a BYB and this dog is a rescue that came to me about a month ago. She did not become pregnant while in my care. 

Ok question: How does one tell when a dog is getting ready to whelp?


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

I swear by this book. I have been referring to it for years. It is called "Breeding a Litter" by Beth J. Finder Harris. You can pick it up used on Amazon.com for about $7.00. It will be very good money spent. 

I can give you first hand account, because right now I am waiting for the last puppy to arrive. She started labor last night, which consisted of not eating her food, and starting to do a bit of nesting. Then this morning her labor increased with more nesting and restlessness. Then the heavy panting started. You could see the contracts. They will pant and then sort of make a face and you can see there sides contracting. She was ripping at the bedding and digging. I knew before hand this was going to be a problem bitch, so after a couple of hours of hard labor without producing a pup, I administered 1/2 cc of oxytocin. She produced two pups simitaniously within 30 minutes. I then administered an additional 1 cc of oxytocin. And she produced the 3rd pup. I am getting ready to give her another dose, to make sure we are done and that all the after births have passed. Oxytocin should not be used by an inexperianced person and even then it does come with risks. But I live a hour from the nearest vet, and have had a lot of medical training. But it is scarey ever time I have to use it.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks. She is not 'nesting' but she is irritable. She will not allow our other female dog(spayed) in the room but she will allow my male(neutered) in. She is growling at everyone and everything other then me and 'Rat'. We have no idea when she concieved but the vet says probably only 1 or two pups. I just want to get a better idea of when so I can be there for her. This poor baby has been through so much before she came to us and I don't want her or her pups traumatized any more.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I love the book whelping and rearing of puppies by muriel lee 
it is in a spiral bound form and gives lots of real pictures...... 

good luck 
s


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Since this is your first time whelping, if there is time you might want to have an X-ray. Then you will know for sure how many pups to expect. I usually do X-rays one week before the whelping due date. 
Have you tired to express milk from her teets. If she has milk it could be anywhere from the next hours or the next week. But usually never more than a week.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

I have delivered pups before but I knew that dog much better and therefore was better able to interpret her behavior. 'Mama' does have a few drops of milk present and has become very irritable over the past two days. The vet and I decided not to do an x-ray since she(the vet) believes that there are only 1-2 pups present.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

When a dog is ready to give birth her temp will drop down below 98. You should start taking her temp now so you know what's normal for her.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank you. Have been searching for our thermometer all day....grr kids. May have to buy a new one in the morning.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

just to add about the temp thing..... 
that is the norm for the temp to drop but it doesn't happen in every bitch...... so just be aware.... 
also realize that once the temp drops IT WILL often go back up so you can miss the temp drop.... when I know my girls are almost to their due dates I take temps every 2 to 3 hours...... so I can know for sure I caught the temperature drop..... once that happens.... once the temp drops then whelping should occur within 24 hours. 
s


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks that's good to know. Does it always drop to 98 or just lower than her normal temp?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

mastiffmama27 said:


> Thanks that's good to know. Does it always drop to 98 or just lower than her normal temp?


you will see her temp fluctuate for a few days prior to whelp...... normal temp is 101.5 but it will drop to 99 and then back up..... but most of my bitchs drop to around 98 or 97.5 in there..... you will know the drop when you see it..... it shoudl be around 97 or 98 IF it is going to happen and like I said it doesn't always. 

make sure you have an area set up and a warm basket for puppies while you are whelping the others. 

S


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Could a drop from 101.5 to 100.3 be 'it' or will it go lower than that do you think?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

mastiffmama27 said:


> Could a drop from 101.5 to 100.3 be 'it' or will it go lower than that do you think?



no that is definitely not the drop.... I would suggest it will go to 98 or below. 
s


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't do the temp thing anymore. My girls find it to be annoying. I figure they are irritable and uncomfortable enough with out me poking a themometer up there hiney several times a day. Labor is so obvious, I just don't bother anymore. but I guess if your gonna do it, you should make yourself a chart to track the temps.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm only checking her twice a day and it doesn't seem to bother her all that much. Poor baby was so starved for attention that she loves any kind of attention. (apparently she was locked in a basement for over a year.)

Today she won't eat so I think she's getting close.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

ok we were at 100.3 at 8:30 this morning 98.6 at 8pm went back up to 100 now. Very restless and wanting attention. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeay Puppies coming soon! Pics?!


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

So sorry no camera. Please be patient with an expecting grandma lol. I'm nervous because I haven't helped a dog whelp in about 16 years lol


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I think you are going to be just fine. Your more vigilant than most pups being born in a dog house in the cold right now. Unfortunatly, I see that kinda mess all the time and they turn out pretty good healthwise. Keeping my fingers crossed for your granchildren anyways.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

LOL my grandbabies are going to be born in the middle of MY bed because Mama refuses to leave that spot. Cold dog house indeed (harumpfff). Anyone want to help me think of names for the little ones?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

mastiffmama27 said:


> LOL my grandbabies are going to be born in the middle of MY bed because Mama refuses to leave that spot. Cold dog house indeed (harumpfff). Anyone want to help me think of names for the little ones?



ahhhhhhh never jinx a whelping 
lets not even think of names until the puppies are born and healthy..... and mom is happy content and nursing........ 

call me superstitious but ...... 

oh yeah and call your vet if you don't have an ER clinic around.... just let them know what is going on..... 

I am assuming you have all the stuff you need. 
s


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Yep I think I have everything.
Already called the vet. 
She doesn't anticipate any problems. 
Just waiting and watching.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Any pups yet? I'm anxious to hear about the new babies! Since I wont' ever have puppies in my house (I have 2 male dogs, so yeah, unless there's something I don't know about here) and I LOVE puppies to death...can't wait to hear the good news about the new little ones!


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope not yet. We had a bit of excitement here last night (prowler) and she got really upset. I don't know if they can 'suspend operations' like a cat can but.She's still really clingy. Problem is that I really have no idea how far along she is just that it is for sure over a month. She has a bit of milk in her teats so it can't be too far off just pinpointing exactly when is hard. So I will continue to keep a close watch on her I guess.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I've known horses that could "suspend" labor because of being uncomfortable. We had one mare every time she'd foal we'd try to keep a close watch on her (she had foaling trouble on her first one, she got worn out too early and we ended up pulling the foal) and she would be in hard labor, if you came up to check on her, she'd get up like nothing was going on...then next time you come to check on her there'd be a baby on the ground. Lots of our mares would do things like that, I think it's a self preservation thing, since animals are vulnerable during birth and their babies as well...maybe if they feel uncomfortable they can kind of "hold off" until they feel safe.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

puppies were stillborn. Vet says Mama will be fine but keep an eye on her. Spay in about 2-4 weeks.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry Mastiffmama....You did good though.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ty digit. It was probably inevetable. Mama was so sick when she came and with all the medications and treatments she had to go through it was too much for the pups. It would have taken even more out of her to nurse them (although I was ready to help with botttlefeeding if needed.

Maybe she'll 'adopt' the baby that's coming tomorrow. Poor thing is going to need all the love he can get.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

OK Mama had two pups that were stillborn and vet says that she is still pregnant????? Anyone ever hear of this before??? This is a totally new one to me and I can't find any info on this anywhere? Help please! Is there any chance that the remaning pups will survive? I feel like a total newbie here.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

mastiffmama27 said:


> OK Mama had two pups that were stillborn and vet says that she is still pregnant????? Anyone ever hear of this before??? This is a totally new one to me and I can't find any info on this anywhere? Help please! Is there any chance that the remaning pups will survive? I feel like a total newbie here.


I have heard of this but have no experience with it. maybe someone else does 007 or wabana perhaps 
s


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Shalva. I'm totally clueless here. I've heard of dogs having litters with more than one sire but not having pups at different gestational ages. She seems to be feeling ok, eating ect. The vet said that she had heard of this but never seen it as well. Does anyone know what I should do for Mama? She has been unusually clingy....I attributed it to the loss of her pups but now I'm not sure??


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

mastiffmama27 said:


> Thanks Shalva. I'm totally clueless here. I've heard of dogs having litters with more than one sire but not having pups at different gestational ages. She seems to be feeling ok, eating ect. The vet said that she had heard of this but never seen it as well. Does anyone know what I should do for Mama? She has been unusually clingy....I attributed it to the loss of her pups but now I'm not sure??


I doubt that her stillborn pups were fully developed I dont think you have different gestational ages I think what you have is puppies that were spontaneously aborted from just ONE of the uterine horns and puppies that may or may not be alive in the other. 

I don't believe that they are different ages. 
s


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

OK thanks that makes sense. Just totally flabberghasted here. From the X-rays it looks like we have two pups still.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

The aborted stillborns were probably natures way of disposing of potentially harmful material...aka a dead fetus retained can be deadly. So are the pups she still has viable or are they retained? How long has it been between the still borns and finding out she's still pregnant? 
I agree with Shalva on this one, sounds like she just aborted the dead puppies and hasn't passed the others yet whether they are viable or not. 
I've heard of humans passing a dead twin and having a completely normal baby afterwards (though it is rare) but it's usually early on in the pregnancy and the aborted fetus is usually nowhere near a viable age. (usually before 20 weeks in a human) so I'm guessing it's completely possible!


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree with Shalva and AC. I do think that gestational age is the same--dogs ovulate all at once, not days apart, and pups that are runts or born much smaller than the others usually have had something go wrong in the uterus--I think the most common factor in a very small pup is simply poor placental placement. 

I would bet that she expelled the puppies from one uterine horn.

Can you tell if she is close to whelping the other two?


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

We're not sure if the ramaining pups are viable or not. The vet said to just watch her as long as she is acting ok and is still eating ect. 

I'm not totally sure if she is close to whelping or not. She's had milk in her teats for over a week now but that could be due to the early delivery of the stillborns....no idea I'm afraid. 

As of today it's been 8 days since she aborted the other two.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Does she have any discharge from her vulva?


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, while dogs to ovualate all at once, not all eggs fertilize or implant all at once. Thus the difference in time frames. They have discovered sperm has live 72 hours or longer in the female. 

I have had dogs have 3 or 4 pups and 48 hours later have another healty pups. I normally chalked it up to the fact my dogs are small, and it takes the uterus time to shrink down enough to expel that last puppy. 

I have a tiny little female, who gave birth to 5 healthy beautiful babies on a Sunday. On Tuesday, I noticed something going on with mom. Seemed she was pushing. I figured retained placenta. So I gave her 1cc of Oxytocin. Waited 45 minutes, nothing. Gave her another cc or Oxy, and waited 20 minutes. That was all the time it took, for the smell to become awful. I called the vet to let them know what was going on, and they we were on our way in. The smell was from a dead puppy. When they detact and die the womb, they fill with gases and will ruputure. Had I not known this smell, it could have been certain death for my little girl. Seems the remaining pup was breech with his little legs tucked up under him, so there was no way he was coming out on his own. Had I not put off the first X-ray, this might have been prevented. But not always the case, we have had puppies that did not show up via an X-ray. So we just have to make sure to pay attention to things that do not seem right, and go with that feeling. If you think there is a problem, no mater what time, day or night, pick up the phone and call the vet. Don't feel like you are over reacting. Best to be safe.

I agree with just watching her for now. Now I would continue to take temps and be watching for a elevated temp. As long as she is eating and drinking. But I personally would ask the vet to start her on a round of Amoxicillin. Just incase the first two pups left something behind. I am surprised this was not done as soon as you discovered there were still pups in there. If she was to get an infection, then the other remaining pups could be compromized.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

No discharge.

Temp 100.5

Taking her back in for a recheck on Tues. 

Also (if anyone was worried about this) Elijha is getting neutered on Tues also.


----------

